# Medieval Titles



## theorphan (Jul 6, 2011)

When saying a full medieval title would someone say for example, Sir Alexander Son of Ethan King of The Realm?  Would that king apply to Alexander or Ethan?

Any help is much appreciated   I am a new writer and trying to get everything as best I can.


----------



## C.M. Aaron (Jul 6, 2011)

As I  interpret your title, Ethan is the king. If Alexander was the king, he would be King Alexander, not Sir Alexander. How certain are you of calling him Sir Alexander and not Prince Alexander? As titles go, sir is one of lowest a person can have. Sir Alexander comes across as an unacknowledged bastard. He claims to be the son of the king but no one recognizes him as such. If that is what you want, go for it. Or was this just an example you made up on the fly?


----------



## AvA (Jul 6, 2011)

I would suggest:

Sir Alexander of Ethan, King of the Realm.
Alexander, son of Ethan, King of the Realm.
King Alexander the Brave, son of Ethan, Knight Commander and Lord of the Realm.

Thought you can be as creative as you like, to be honest. Only thing I would think important is the commas to avoid confusion such as the one you pointed out.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 6, 2011)

AvA said:


> Alexander, son of Ethan, King of the Realm.



This.

Though as AvA have said, you can be creative as you like here. But of course, keeping it concise whilst being creative could go a long way, since you may try to avoid the risk of boring your reader with such a long name. I would've went with "King Alexander of Ethan, the Just" ... or something like that.


----------



## theorphan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Thanks all*

Thank you all for your response.  His title is actually prince, I was just writing a quite example and miss typed.    You have all really helped.


----------



## BoredMormon (Jul 7, 2011)

Its enterely permissable to go on for half a page as comic relief


----------



## WolfieReveles (Jul 16, 2011)

BoredMormon said:


> Its enterely permissable to go on for half a page as comic relief


Especially if you interrupt the dictation to comment upon the listeners reactions. The man making the announcement may have to stop for air, a pageboy might grimace, or perhaps one of the elder Lords present is ironically miming the entire title since he's heard it so many times by now, like when you get some annoying recorded message on the cellphone and you just know it by heart already.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 17, 2011)

^ Steve Martini is good at this, while retaining the serious air of the whole novel.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 17, 2011)

C.M. Aaron said:


> As I  interpret your title, Ethan is the king. If Alexander was the king, he would be King Alexander, not Sir Alexander. How certain are you of calling him Sir Alexander and not Prince Alexander? As titles go, *sir is one of lowest a person can have.* Sir Alexander comes across as an unacknowledged bastard. He claims to be the son of the king but no one recognizes him as such. If that is what you want, go for it. Or was this just an example you made up on the fly?



I am not sure this is entirely true, a friend of mine in his passport is "Sir, First and Second names, (Baronet)". Sir seems to be a bit of a catch all sometimes.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 17, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> I am not sure this is entirely true, a friend of mine in his passport is "Sir, First and Second names, (Baronet)".



Well, I never! Hyacinth Bucket in drag. Whatever is WF coming to?


----------



## Baron (Jul 17, 2011)

A knight is "Sir First Name" i.e.  Sir Alan; a baron or above is "Lord Second Name" i.e. "Lord Sugar".  A Prince is always a Prince, using his first name - Prince Charles, or his title - Prince of Wales.  Aristocracy and royalty are always referred to by the highest title they hold, i.e. Prince Charles, Prince of Wales, not Lord Windsor, Duke of Cornwall.


----------



## movementartist (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry if I go off topic, but which one is higher, a prince or a grand duke?


----------



## SeverinR (Jul 18, 2011)

Much like society today, you use the most important title. The highest rank in society.

Prince would probably be top.
But if being announced the herald might state all the titles, honors, family line and prestige'  a noble has.


----------



## WolfieReveles (Jul 19, 2011)

movementartist said:


> I'm sorry if I go off topic, but which one is higher, a prince or a grand duke?


According to a quick google search they are relatively equal. A Grand Duke may have more power than a prince with low rank. A Grand Prince and a Grand Duke is basically the same thing, but "prince" generally refers to sons of a king or another prince. It varies between cultures and eras however.


----------

